# How much smoke can a given meat absorb?



## sydann (May 27, 2016)

I have read on several sites that when smoking different meats that they can only absorb so much.

We can smoke a brisket for 10 to 24 hours depending on technique and equipment. But when does the meat say I can't absorb any more. The same  question for ribs and pork butt. some wrap some don't wrap. The amount of smoke should almost be a given number of time as compared to cooking temp and end point temp. I know when meat is done it is done. But are we continuing to smoke for no more result?


----------



## joe black (May 27, 2016)

I have read several differing opinions.  One is that meat will only absorb smoke for about two hours.  Another is that meat stops absorbing smoke at 140*.  While another says that meat will absorb smoke as long as it is in a smokey environment.

I don't really know if any of these methods is right, or if any of them is correct.  I've never spent any time in my smoker when it's rolling.  What I do is keep smoke wood or chunks in the FB on top of my cooking wood (usually oak) for about 2 hours.  The result is a good flavor but not too smokey.  On the other hand, I would probably enjoy the oak by itself.

Just experiment, try different things and different times and enjoy the trip.  Good luck,  Joe.


----------



## dannylang (May 27, 2016)

Sydann i have read in my smoking books that most all meats take smoke for the first two to three hours ( according to what meat) the you can just use the heat of your smoker to finish. BUT i use a stick burner, and i cannot turn off the smoke, so i would say, its the wood you use, that makes a smokey taste meaning too harsh of a smoke.

dannylang


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2016)

Yea, your going to get all kinda answers.

I don't know the answer, but I cant see how a piece meat can quit taking on smoke as long as the smoke is still going. 

Maybe the meat quits absorbing smoke but the bark doesn't.


----------

